# 622 Power Throw $650.00 Worth it?



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

What do you think? TORO 622 Power Throw 6hp, 22" cut | snowblowers | City of Halifax | Kijiji

Are they heavy duty? Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Not really heavy duty, more like "average duty"..if it's in good condition, it's a decent quality smaller snowblower..

They are asking more than double what it's worth.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

drumsonly2002 said:


> What do you think? TORO 622 Power Throw 6hp, 22" cut | snowblowers | City of Halifax | Kijiji
> 
> Are they heavy duty? Thanks


* NO it is not worth that price. around here they go for 200.00 bucks. they are NOT heavy duty either.*


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks. I looked up the specs and under 200 lbs. Want a machine for the end of my driveway after the plow fills it in with hard packed snow and gravel. Think I'll pass, really appreciate your help and good advice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

and that's Canadian but still way too high a price


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> and that's Canadian but still way too high a price




I know that a decent conditioned Snowmobile will sell for several hundreds of dollars more in Canada than here in the USA since I belong to a snowmobilers forum. Most likely snowblowers are a bit more expensive up there too. But that is a pretty high price even if you fiquire an additional $150 over the average USA price for that model snowblower for being in Canada. The time of year and how much snow is on the ground will also affect the value of a snowblower too especially if snowblowers are out of stock or in short supply in the stores due to lot heavy snowfalls. It's hard to get top dollar in the summer for your snowblower no matter how nice of condition it is in it will sell for $100 or so less than it will in the winter especially a snowy winter.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

I love mine and it's great for the amount of snow we get (or don't get) here in Southern New England. But there's no way I'd pay more than a couple hundred for a nice used 622.

Dave


----------

